# Isos love turnips!



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They like carrots









They like potatos (or is it the carrot?)










They *LOVE* turnips 

















Not only are they all over the dirt, but, crawling all over the turnip root, and, many have already gone underground to escape me.

I know there is a great thread for bug food (thanks frogboy! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html ) but, I was wondering if anyone else had surprise success with different foods?


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

My best success came from strawberry tops.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice Kris, for the longest time all I ever used was mushrooms and fish flakes. Now I`m usuing yeast, but I have to say I will give Turnips a try.
Also, who in their right mind would go underground to escape you sweetie!

John


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

raaawwwrrrrr!! i wish my dwarf whites would do that!!!! i've only seen one baby, but patience is a virtue...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In case it wasn't apparent, these pictures are all of the same culture. They had a choice of food and clearly prefer the turnips


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have found isos really like celery as well.....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've just got my fingers crossed that Ed doesn't come tell me that turnips are toxic to frogs


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I added a pear and they EXPLODED!

so pears are what I use


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Kris, I assume the turnips were fresh/raw. Did you peel them?

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes fresh turnip root. Did not peel it. Did scrub down the outside. Then just sliced off some wedges.

(Sorry I'm in the south. Have to differentiate between turnip roots and turnip greens  )


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks kiddo.
( You know how us people up north are)

John


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Bury a chunk of orange with peel. It keeps the smell and ff down by burying it and the isos love it, especially purple.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

JeremyHuff said:


> Bury a chunk of orange with peel. It keeps the smell and ff down by burying it and the isos love it, especially purple.


ff as in fruit fly?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

goof901 said:


> ff as in fruit fly?


Yea, if the ffs like your iso food, they will squeeze in there and lay on it. So it's a balancing act between feeding your isos and *not* feeding the rogue ffs


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a couple of Mango`s that have seen better days. 
Anyone try these?

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I have a couple of Mango`s that have seen better days.
> Anyone try these?
> 
> John


Try it and let us know! Just make sure you bury it deep in the media. I'm sure it would be delicious to ffs.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i remember on Frogboy's thread about good iso food that they loved mangos.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

goof901 said:


> i remember on Frogboy's thread about good iso food that they loved mangos.


Aah yes. Frogboy also has special ff proof containers for his bugs. He's a lot fancier (and smarter) than I am


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

same here. i use those .3 micron filters that pumilo talks about


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Michael, (Poison Beauties), likes to use Mangos in his Isopod feed.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Mites flip out for mango as well though. One way to drastically reduce mites in your isopod cultures has been add a piece of mango peel overnight, then remove it and all the mites on it in the morning.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

OR you could use .3 micron filters and then you won't get the mites.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m thinking more in the lines of putting the Mango under the leaf litter rather than in a culture.
I just added some to my Azureus tank, we`ll see what happens. I also gave them a good scrubbing before they went in.

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goof901 said:


> OR you could use .3 micron filters and then you won't get the mites.


The micron filters do a great job keeping mites out of springtail cultures as long as you are feeding active bakers yeast. It's more difficult to keep mites completely out of isopod cultures as we feed so many different foods that can carry mite eggs in. Seems like controlling the mites (perhaps with Alex's mango skin idea) in our isopod cultures is sometimes just easiest. When your isopod population gets big enough, I find that they outcompete the mites anyway, and the mites disappear.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> The micron filters do a great job keeping mites out of springtail cultures as long as you are feeding active bakers yeast. It's more difficult to keep mites completely out of isopod cultures as we feed so many different foods that can carry mite eggs in. Seems like controlling the mites (perhaps with Alex's mango skin idea) in our isopod cultures is sometimes just easiest. When your isopod population gets big enough, I find that they outcompete the mites anyway, and the mites disappear.


I have also found that my cultures really boom with young shortly after a mite outbreak. Think they must be nutritious for the isopods.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I suspect that the isopods eat the mite's eggs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`m thinking more in the lines of putting the Mango under the leaf litter rather than in a culture.
> I just added some to my Azureus tank, we`ll see what happens. I also gave them a good scrubbing before they went in.
> 
> John


John, I'll forgive you because you said they were turning anyway, but normally I'd have to say the Mangos are way too tasty to waste on my bugs!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Trust me Doug, they were gone. My 10 year old and I fight over the damn things.
They were Golden Mango`s...what a shame.

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They're too good to waste on my kids too. Sorry Max.


----------

